# Partage familial ... qui ne marche pas top!!!



## Bubblefreddo (8 Février 2017)

Hello à tous!!!

Je vous expose mon problème
J'ai un compte xxx@gmail.com pour faire mes achats sur iTunes, App Store,mac app store...
et un compte  xxx@me.com pour iCloud, configuré sur sur iMac, MBA et iPhone

Jusque la tout va bien...

Mon fils à un iPhone avec yyy@me.com pour iCloud.

Quand j'active le partage familial, mon compte iCloud est bien le compte organisateur avec xxx@gmail.com pour faire les achats
Mais quand je veux valider xxx@gmail.com sur le iCloud de mon fils pour faire ses achats ( avec demande d'autorisation), l'iphone de mon fils  ne veut pas confirmer ce compte xxx@gmail.com et il me dit: " xxx@gmail.com ne peut pas être utilisé car cet identifiant est déjà partagé par un membre de la famille ( je suppose moi) qui requiert les autorisations d'achat"

Si quelqu'un voit ce que je dois faire pour que ca marche, ca serait cool!!!

Merci à vous et belle soirée


----------



## guytoon48 (8 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,

Tu as donc des identifiants différents pour iCloud et iTunes/app Store?... je suis dans ce cas et le regrette (il n'y a pas de solution pour "fusionner" les deux).
As-tu essayé de te déconnecter de xxx@gmail.com sur l'app Store et iTunes et reconnecter avec xxx@me.com?
je pense qu'alors çà devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Février 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse!
En effet, on ne peut pas fusionner!
Je veux garder xxx@gmail.com sinon je ne peux partager toutes mes applis déjà achetées!
Mais j'ai finalement réussi à faire un truc pas trop mal...
Le seul hic est que quand mon fils veut télécharger une app, il doit entrer 2 fois le mdp de son iCloud avant qu'une demande d'autorisation ne le soit envoyée... apres validation de la part, il doit encore entrer son mdp iCloud ( 1 ou 2 fois je ne sais plus) pour installer l'application...
Cest un peu contraignant ... pour lui! ;-)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Février 2017)

Bon, j'ai du passer par le service technique d'apple... 2x 1h et ca a été très intéressant!
Voilà mes conclusions:

1) le service technique est très bien. bonnes explications, bon suivi.
2) il y avait bien un problème avec mon compte que seuls eux pouvaient régler
3) éliminer une adresse iCloud est possible. C'est eux qui le font et c'est assez long 
4) il est normal que mes enfants doivent entrer plusieurs fois leur mots de passe iCloud ( compte -9 ans et comptes - 11 ans). C'est plus facile pour les comptes - 13 ans!
5) il n'est pas possible de fusionner le compte iCloud et le compte App Store.

Assistance complètement gratuite...


----------

